# Favorite Features!



## Wattage (Aug 3, 2006)

*Because we are usually picking ourselves apart and focusing on what we don't like, I thought it would be nice to share our favorite features and traits about ourselves!*

I'll start:

One of my favorite features is my upper torso (upper back, shoulder and upper chest). I work hard to scuplt my arms and shoulders, and I have a long neck. I enjoy wearing backless tops and tanks to show off the goods!!
*
Please share your favorite features! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Raerae (Aug 3, 2006)

Heh... I hate my shoulders..

However...  

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE my legs...

and I enjoy wearing way to short skirts with heels to show em off


----------



## Wattage (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Heh... I hate my shoulders..

However...  

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE my legs...

and I enjoy wearing way to short skirts with heels to show em off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh! I always wish for nice legs! While mine are nice, they are just too muscley for heels...






 Nice legs are HOT!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 3, 2006)

The "girls". The twins, knockers, boobies  LOL. I'm blessed with natural C cups that are still perky even after breastfeeding my daughter 5 years ago


----------



## Raerae (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_The "girls". The twins, knockers, boobies  LOL. I'm blessed with natural C cups that are still perky even after breastfeeding my daughter 5 years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe... While i actually dont mind my cup size, i'm like a borderline a/b, i do wish I had a little more visible clevage...make that any clevage at all LOL!

But I'm not sure how I would look with larger boobs heh, since i'm so thin...  One of those things I wish I could try out for a few weeks before deciding LOL!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_The "girls". The twins, knockers, boobies  LOL. I'm blessed with natural C cups._

 

 :nod: i love my boobs too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm a natural full C too and i love my cleavage.. oh yeah


----------



## Tyester (Aug 3, 2006)

Maybe my legs for their size, or my back for it's strength.

I still have plenty of work to do before I have a favorite.


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 4, 2006)

i don't really like most of my features..esp my legs.
the only thing i'm happy with is my jawline lol


----------



## joytheobscure (Aug 4, 2006)

My eyes and cheekbones but I think my best feature overall  is my hands- I always look like I have fake nails on even if they are cut to the quick, I have long thin fingers and a long nail bed.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
_ I have long thin fingers and a long nail bed._

 
I'm always jealous of girls with hands like your.  I get annoyed when I see guys with really nice nail beds, always like, "OMG what a waste! lol"


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 9, 2006)

Great topic, I hate I missed it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wattage - Thats what I want, a pretty back. Good job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mz and JunePlum - Ive been uh UBER blessed w/ DDD cups.. We argue alot LOL.. Good days and bad days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tye - Whats wrong w/ having a favorite now (such as your sexy legs and strong back) and then once you cultivate the other things you desire, adding to the list?  Guys w/ nice legs are hot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lessee here.. Id have to go w/ my lips, my shoulders and my legs/thighs....

-Lips becuz they just have a nice natural shape and are full. 

-Shoulders becuz theyre broad (which I know isnt supposed to be pretty on a girl) and I do poetic justice to a halter. 

-Legs/thighs cuz I give Beyonce a run for her money, (BIG LOL) theyve always been big and toned.. thank you, squats.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay that made me smile for the day. Thanks again, Wattage.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 
_My eyes and cheekbones but I think my best feature overall  is my hands- I always look like I have fake nails on even if they are cut to the quick, I have long thin fingers and a long nail bed._

 
LOL me too, my friends still try and pull my (real) fingernails off because they don't believe they're real when they're painted. Ouch!


----------



## bottleblack (Aug 9, 2006)

Okay, I'm gonna say it - I like my butt.  It's always been curvy without being _too_ big and probably gets me the most compliments of all of my features.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2006)

my eyes, cheekbones, booty and legs.
Yes, the lower half could be slimmer and less dimply, but I've got a fairly well proportioned body...



*sidenote: my boobs have grown! a bit more than a cupsize!!!


----------



## ette (Aug 9, 2006)

Nothing really...hopefully the Prozac will help with that.

LOL I'm such a sad sack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Tyester (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 
_Tye - Whats wrong w/ having a favorite now (such as your sexy legs and strong back) and then once you cultivate the other things you desire, adding to the list?  Guys w/ nice legs are hot!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's hard to pic one thing I like, because I'm working towards a total package. I have favorites but for different things.


Might have some pics up later today...


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 9, 2006)

I really like my eyes, how easily I tan, naturally curly hair... and I also have the nails where people ask "where did you get your nails done?"  

I won't even think about the rest of it .. haha


----------



## Tyester (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok, as promised, taken after leg workout. It was pretty intense workout, and I started shaking towards the ends so it was hard to keep the camera steady enough.





Not the best picture, nor the best tan job, but at least they're shaved enough for what little detail...


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

YAY for another man that shaves it all! 
My husband shaves it all (and is a bit of a slacking fitness buff...slacking because our lives are fairly topsy turvy rightnow...) and I seriously wouldn't have it any other way...
Nice legs


----------



## Tyester (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_YAY for another man that shaves it all! 
My husband shaves it all (and is a bit of a slacking fitness buff...slacking because our lives are fairly topsy turvy rightnow...) and I seriously wouldn't have it any other way...
Nice legs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, and yes the shaving gets tideous because I shave more than just my legs. Take that how you want and use your imagination.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_Take that how you want and use your imagination. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
So you mean like your back n stuff right? Toes?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't need to know lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :bye:


----------



## Tyester (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_So you mean like your back n stuff right? Toes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nah, I get Janice to do my back, but yes the toes and feet are including with legs. I can only imagine the day I give up shaving, I'll end up with hobbit feet.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_Thank you, and yes the shaving gets tideous because I shave more than just my legs. Take that how you want and use your imagination. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Darlin, the ONLY hair my husband has is his goatee, eyebrows, and eyelashes.


----------



## Tyester (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Darlin, the ONLY hair my husband has is his goatee, eyebrows, and eyelashes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Well I at least still have the hair on my head.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 10, 2006)

I'd probably gape in shock at hair on hubby's head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the shaved look.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I'd probably gape in shock at hair on hubby's head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the shaved look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha... I dont mind shaved heads eigther.  Well actually I guess it depends on the guy, some look silly with it (feel bad for em when it's not their decision lol).

I licked a guys shaved head in a club one lol.  I dunno why I did it lol, he was surprised LOL (and a little turned on lol, he tried so hard that night to get me to go home with him lol)


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 3, 2006)

Haha, nice body hair byplay.

I'm probably unique here in that I like most of my body. My favourites are arms, neck, face (not skin!!), hair, butt, and legs! I'm not a huge fan of my stomach but I've been getting some facinating reactions from the boy lately in regards to my stomach so I think I'm doing pretty well in that department too. I think alot of my self confidence comes from the responses I get from my boy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Being admired rocks.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 8, 2006)

My small waist, legs, butt, nails. The only thing that actually bothers me really is my lower stomach.


----------



## lara (Sep 8, 2006)

My legs from the knees down are apparently a thing of beauty (http://www.specktra.net/showpost.php...&postcount=17). I have a standing offer from a magazine that caters to some, uh, _specialised _gentleman's interests to do a high heel photoshoot. I think they're a PITA because I can't get kneeboots that are slim enough around the calf, but apparently I should be proud of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great décolletage and collarbones, slim neck, delicate shoulders, cheekbones that you can rest a glass on. Natrual small waist when I'm a bit slimmer (it's 29" now, at my slimmest I was a natrual 20"). I owe a lot to my mother and her great genes.


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 12, 2006)

I love my personal style, my glowing skin, expressive eyes, angular face, my full 34/D cup (although it's a a HUGE PITA to get buttondowns to fit, cause they always gape open in the chest) I have pretty hands and finger nails, a great smile, nice ass, good shoulders, my endurance and strength....

I HATE my legs and little love handles though.  My hair could be thicker and lips a little plumper too!  But that's all I would change!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_My legs from the knees down are apparently a thing of beauty (http://www.specktra.net/showpost.php...&postcount=17). I have a standing offer from a magazine that caters to some, uh, specialised gentleman's interests to do a high heel photoshoot. I think they're a PITA because I can't get kneeboots that are slim enough around the calf, but apparently I should be proud of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great décolletage and collarbones, slim neck, delicate shoulders, cheekbones that you can rest a glass on. Natrual small waist when I'm a bit slimmer (it's 29" now, at my slimmest I was a natrual 20"). I owe a lot to my mother and her great genes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
A NATURAL 20" waist???? WOW!


----------



## Katura (Sep 12, 2006)

I've got a thing for my legs (been dancing since age three), my stomche, my back, my uhm...32DD's...ahaha....I like it all.

Except! My hands. I got them from my dad, except mine are wayyy smaller obviously. But side by side, mine look axactly the same....arg.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_ my uhm...32DD's..._

 
They are real....

Real expensive!


----------



## sophette (Sep 13, 2006)

My cheekbones [I'm half Eastern European].
My all round toneness. I'm lucky enough to have a natural petite body.


----------



## Katura (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_They are real....

Real expensive!




_

 

HAHAHA! My mom keeps askign when she's gonna get that bill..


but I'm alll natural. And lucky to be perky! haha


----------



## Raerae (Sep 13, 2006)

Katura is a contributer to the reason that some girls (like me) only got an A cup.  She was in lone before me, and took more than her share, and didn't save enough for the rest of us =P  As it's a well known fact that the world can only support a finite amount of boobage


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_





 Katura is a contributer to the reason that some girls (like me) only got an A cup. She was in lone before me, and took more than her share, and didn't save enough for the rest of us =P As it's a well known fact that the world can only support a finite amount of boobage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HAHAHAHA!!!! 
ever heard of sharing is caring???!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nah, just kidding.
i guess i'm pretty happy with my C cup boobies, but wouldn't mind more....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - care to share some katura??


----------



## Katura (Sep 18, 2006)

well, I would...but I'd miss them! not to mention the SO...haha, he'd flip! 

'what?! where did they gooooooo?!'


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_I've got a thing for my legs (been dancing since age three), my stomche, my back, my uhm...32DD's...ahaha....I like it all.

Except! My hands. I got them from my dad, except mine are wayyy smaller obviously. But side by side, mine look axactly the same....arg._

 
Girl you are hot everywhere I've seen you, so don't give me that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're a gorgeous girl!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Haha... I dont mind shaved heads eigther.  Well actually I guess it depends on the guy, some look silly with it (feel bad for em when it's not their decision lol).

I licked a guys shaved head in a club one lol.  I dunno why I did it lol, he was surprised LOL (and a little turned on lol, he tried so hard that night to get me to go home with him lol)_

 
I LOVE SHAVED HEADS!  My hubby goes back and forth between short and shaved.  Oddly enough, I have that same urge to lick it!  We are freaks, huh?


----------



## lara (Sep 23, 2006)

My DH keeps his hair clipped to a Navy regulation #1 - whenever it's freshly cut I follow him from room to room, patting and rubbing at it.


----------



## fash10nista (Sep 23, 2006)

at Tye and Shimmer...stop, you're makin me blush...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shaved heads..My hubby went shaved in 2001 and, I have to admit I wasn't too thrilled at first but it grew (pardon the pun!) on me....Now, I can't see him with hair...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So when his hair starts growing, I'm the one that tells him to shave...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But back to topic, I've been complimented on my eyes, lips, hair and :booty: so I consider those my fave features.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_i don't really like most of my features..esp my legs.
the only thing i'm happy with is my jawline lol_

 
I hate hate hate hate my legs. I don't know what I like about my body... I think eyes and probably waist. I have very wide hips and a big arse but at least I have a nice thin waist...


----------



## quandolak (Oct 11, 2006)

.........


----------



## quandolak (Oct 11, 2006)

.......


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 11, 2006)

hmm...i like my boobs, they're quite full for someone my size (hopefully they stop growing though, because E cups run in my family and i don't like my 125-lb frame can pull that off!)
when i make time to work out, i do like how quickly my body seem to show results...maybe i should do it more often!

lol, not to full of BS (or full of myself!), but i think it's hard not to like some things about yourself, because regardless of how gross you may feel somedays, everyone has something they like...


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 11, 2006)

hmm, yeah, way too much boobage for one girl to handle here, so if anyone wants some of my G's, just let me know.

i do rather like my eyes and my hands, though. i'm another one of those girls blessed with long fingers and fast-growing nails. people are always asking me if they're real.

back when i weighed a lot less, i really liked my butt, too. someday i'll get out from behind a desk and have a job where i'm moving around all day.


----------

